# صناعة مسحوق الغسيل اتوماتك



## haboush2002 (6 أبريل 2006)

تحية طيبة وبعد
1-أرجو منكم اعلامى هل هناك امكانية تحويل مسحوق غسيل يدوى الى اتوماتيك 
وما هى المواد التى ممكن اضافتها والكميات كى نستطيع انتاج مسحوق اتوماتيك عالى الجودة 


2- عند تصنيع مسحوق الأتوماتيك هل يصنع بواسطة البرج كاليدوى ام طرق اخرى وارجو منكم شرحها إذا امكن


----------



## WEKA1000 (12 أبريل 2006)

وين الرد يا جماعه جازاكم الله كل خير

:86:


----------



## WEKA1000 (12 أبريل 2006)

احنا فعلا محتاجين ردود

:68:


----------



## توتى ميرو (6 نوفمبر 2006)

أريد معرفة كيفية صناعة مسحوق الغسيل العادى و الأوتوماتيك


----------



## فتوح (6 نوفمبر 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

هذا الرابط به موضوع كيفية صناعة المساحيق وكذلك الصابون وغيره فهو يتكلم عن المنظفات الصناعية

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=5844

أتمنى لكم وقتاً ممتعاً


----------



## دكتور_اياد (7 نوفمبر 2006)

شكرا على المساعدة.ساعدني الرابط كتير 
جزاك الله كل خير.


----------



## فتوح (8 نوفمبر 2006)

*وجزاك الله مثله*



دكتور_اياد قال:


> شكرا على المساعدة.ساعدني الرابط كتير
> جزاك الله كل خير.



مرحباً دكتور اياد وجزاك الله مثله

نتمنى أن نرى مواضيعك عندنا وتعلمنا مما علمك الله إياه


----------



## s214149 (16 نوفمبر 2006)

in fact , we have no idea about this subject....

So sorry...


----------



## طارق عبد الرحمن ا (20 نوفمبر 2006)

ارجو من السادة الحاضرين اعطائي معلومات عن العطور وانواع المثبتات وكيفية التحضير


----------



## العلالي (30 يناير 2007)

السلام عليكم 
ارجو مساعدتي في كيفيه صناعة مسحوق الغسيل الاوتوماتك وما هي المواد والنسب المستخدمة لانتاج مسحوق عالي الجودة وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## 5555555 (1 فبراير 2007)

أرجو توضيح طريقة صنع مسحوق الغسيل العادى و الأوتوماتيك و كذلك طرق صناعة العطور و النسب و أسماء المواد المستخدمة و أيضاً طرق صناعة صابون الأيدى السائل و شامبو الإستحمام


----------



## عامر شامل (25 فبراير 2012)

صناعة مساحيق الاوتوماتيك لا تختلف عن المساحيق العادية لأنه يضاف عليه فقط 250 غرام من السيليكون


----------



## Yahia Helal (25 نوفمبر 2012)

الرابط لا يعمل ؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## ali.123 (1 ديسمبر 2012)

السلام عليكم يا أخى العزيز الرابط لا يعمل برجاء التفعيل


----------



## ali.123 (3 ديسمبر 2012)

ali.123 قال:


> السلام عليكم يا أخى العزيز الرابط لا يعمل برجاء التفعيل



وعليكم السلام ياأخى العزيز


----------



## ali.123 (3 ديسمبر 2012)

ارجو المساعدة فى معرفة ذوبان ثلاث فوسفات الصوديوم فى طريقة عمل الصابون ارجو الافاد ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------

